# raised garden next to house?



## leftyfretguy (Jan 2, 2008)

HI,
My wife is trying to convince me to build a raised garden bed next to our house and I am just not sure it is a good idea. Will I have any problems by putting a 24" high bed next to a brick house? Can I just pile dirt directly onto the side of the house or should there be some sort a barrier? Should I put in any sort of drainage?
thanks,
Matt


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I bought a wood house that had this done. Had to remove the bed, replace the rear sill of the hosue, re-attach the rotten out floor joists, and jack it up. NOT fun.....


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, I would not do it, but if I did, I would use rubber roofing membrane that is adhesive backed and stick it on first, going down below ground level to the foundation. I would have drains to make sure no water was left standing in the dirt. Probably line the front wall with it also. Best not to do it.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Not the best idea but can be done right with waterproofing/sealing and rubber membranes. 

-Brian


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Build it so you have a wall on the back side of the planter, then keep that wall an inch or two away from the house, i.e. an air gap. Also put drainage in the planter so you are not deep watering your foundation. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 04/06/2009 8:49 PM
Build it so you have a wall on the back side of the planter, then keep that wall an inch or two away from the house, i.e. an air gap. Also put drainage in the planter so you are not deep watering your foundation. 

Regards, Greg 




Bingo, fool proof and just the way I did it... still admiring the bed and house in one piece 23 years later. 

gg


----------



## Schlosser (Jan 2, 2008)

Leftyfretguy, twenty years ago, I moved into a house where dirt had been placed against siding to cope with slope and drainage. The dirt had to be removed and the siding replaced. The rot had not gotten to the studs, thankfully.

Termites can build tunnels from the ground up to the siding. It's imperative to be able to inspect the foundation around the house; no storing of ANYTHING against the house that inhibits inspection.

Ventilation helps to prevent rot in a damp climate. Most people put 'foundation planting' waaay too close to the house. In my opinion, you should be able to walk next to the house behing the 'foundation plantings'. This is especially nice if you have to to any repainting or regrouting.

Good luck.

Art


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Leftyfretguy, 

My wooden townhome has a raised planter at the bottom of the front stairs, and it is lined with the backing board used in showers - hardiboard or some similar concrete stuff. With a brick wall, I think that stuff should give you adequate protection.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The stuff will not rot in water, but it WILL pass water through it to your bricks.. which if kept wet will have mortar problems and mildew... all of that stuff is waterproof, but it only means it will not fall apart in water... try it and you will see that it gets wet and passes moisture. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Steamnutt (Apr 12, 2008)

We have done beds that have to be against a masonry building. And like Brian said, a rubberized membrane is essential to prevent problems. Drainage is also important to keep water from standing in that area. If it can be away from the house so an air space can exist, that is best, but if you can't, if done properly, you can do it.


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

I would STRONGLY recommend the gap between the bed and the wall, if nothing else so you can check for moisture damage and termite tunnels....


----------

